# Pics of Kelby Gail from Kelbys'Dad



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It's good that you have happy memories of Kelby - Love them all. Run free Kelby


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kelby was such a beauty! Glad that you are able to share some of your favorite pics with us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Kelby was a beautiful and sweet looking girl. It is good that you had some happy memories to help you with the pain. Sheena and Kelby are probably running and playing together now at the bridge just like they did when they were together here. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed & Love


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kelby was a beautiful girl! Thanks for sharing your pics with us.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

*the whole gang....*

Here's pics of our whole crew. Our first girl......Abigail bringing back a double. She loved the tennis balls. She lived to be ten. Sheena is next and she was eleven. And of course there was Kelby Gail. The bottom pic is of Kelby and our baby girl Riley sharing a new bone. Riley is now 16 months. That's our girls.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you for sharing all of you angels with us. You can tell that they were all special and well loved.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Beautiful dogs! It is so hard to lose them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She was and will always be, beautiful. My heart breaks for you. You Goldens were all beautiful and will live in your heart forever.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet pictures. Many happy memories.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

Great pictures of beautiful girls. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you so much for the pictures. She is beautiful. I don't like to speak of the past tense. She is and forever will be beautiful and special.

I'm truly sorry for the loss of your precious, young pup.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your girls are allgorgeous. And such a tragedy that kelby had to go much to young. 
She was obviously loved well while she was here.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It is obvious from here that all your dogs felt as much loved as you obviously love them. Thank you for allowing us a peek into your family. :wave:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a lovely group of well-loved golden girls. I'm sure they're all snuggled deep in your heart and in your sweet memories, even as your tears continue for Kelby.


----------



## RRSinNC (Jan 26, 2009)

Sheena was like "Okay little girl. Chill now, chill." I love all of the pictures, but my favorite might be of Kelby swimming. You can see the joy.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful girls. Sorry I missed posting on the Kelby thread. Just wanted to say I am sorry you lost her way too soon she was so beautiful.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for allowing us to share our girls, and a *special thanks* to Steve for his extraordinary contributions to the galleries.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelby's Dad*

Kelby's Dad:

Thank you for sharing the pictures of your beautiful girls!!
Please give Riley a big kiss and hug for me and your other sweet girls will be in my nightly prayers.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

What a precious girl she was. Run hard and play long sweet girl. She will always be with you.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a beautiful girl... thanks for sharing her pictures with us.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*all of your goldens, so beautiful. When you love dogs like we do, they are so much family members that even when they are gone we still want to talk about them, show pictures, etc just as if they were human family members. They always live in our hearts.*


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful dogs. Im so sorry for your loss..


----------

